# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  کسی هست که با فریم ورک Laravel  کار کرده باشه؟

## f37447

http://laravel.com/
Laravel فریم ورک تمیز و درجه یک برای توسعه وب PHP است. آزادی شما از اسپاگتی کد، Laravel شما را در ایجاد برنامه های کاربردی، کمک می کند.
از هوای تازه لذت ببرید.

----------


## rezaonline.net

یه نگاه بهش انداختم ، فریم ورک خوبیه .
Doo هم خوبه
fuel سنگینه ولی امکانات خوبی داره
از Yii استفاده کنید تا رستگار شوید .

----------


## delphi77

> از Yii استفاده کنید تا رستگار شوید .


نمیشه احساسی یا تعصبی نظر داد. بهتره که روش تحلیل و بررسی ارائه کرد. یا مواردی را مطرح کرد که معایب و مزایای هر یک را مقایسه کرد

----------


## f37447

یکی از قابلیتهای جالب آن پشتیبانی از دو ORM قدرتمند Doctrine و Eloquent  است.




> ORM عملا یک لایه مترجم بین زبان برنامه‌نویسی و پایگاه داده رابطه‌ای است که این دو را به هم تبدیل می‌کند و در عمل باعث می‌شود که این دو حیطه کاملا متفاوت زبان یکدیگر را به خوبی بشناسند و با هم تبادل اطلاعات داشته باشند. این مفهوم که مانند یک پل بین این دو حیطه می‌ماند قابلیت‌های زیادی را برای ما تهیه می‌نماید.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> نمیشه احساسی یا تعصبی نظر داد. بهتره که روش تحلیل و بررسی ارائه کرد. یا مواردی را مطرح کرد که معایب و مزایای هر یک را مقایسه کرد


لاراول توسط *یک فرد* که لپ های تپلی داره نوشته شده و روند توسعه اش کند هست اونم چون عشق کرده یک فریم ورک نوشته و اتفاقا خوب هم هست .
Yii توسط جمعی از برنامه نویسان prado نوشته شده و از همین الان دارن روی نسخه آتی کار میکنن .
Fuel هم فکر کنم توسط جمعی از کسائیکه CI کار میکردن نوشته شده چون فوق العاده ساختاری مشابه داره و البته خیلی هم سنگین 
مسائله بعدیش هم نیاز به php 5.3 به بالا هست ، اتفاقا داکیونت خوبی هم داره .
Doophp هم اتفاقا خودم توی ایران پی اچ پی معرفی کردم ، فریم ورک سبکی هست .

دقت کنید که در نهایت مساله انتخاب فریم ورک کاملا به خود فرد مربوط هست .
مطمئن باشید تموم فریم ورک های موجود توانایی اینو دارن که برنامه هایی که من و شما میسازیم رو با اونها پیاده کنیم 
پس یه ذره زحمت به خودتون بدید داکیومنت همشونو بخونید ، با هرکدوم که راحتتر بودید کد بزنید .

طرفداری خاصی هم از فریم ورکی ندارم مطمئن باشید (من از دو فریم ورک استفاده میکنم . برای هر پروژه ای هرکدوم مناسبتر بود)

----------


## delphi77

> پشتیبانی از دو ORM قدرتمند Doctrine و Eloquent


من Eloquent را دیدم ولی آن یکی Doctrine را نه، فکر نمی کنی اشتباه می کنی؟

----------


## hidensoft

> من Eloquent را دیدم ولی آن یکی Doctrine را نه، فکر نمی کنی اشتباه می کنی؟


بعله از داکترین هم پشتیبانی می کنه. البته پشتبیانی خاصی هم نمی خواد :دی
البته Eloquent همچین ORM شاخی هم نیست :دی
لاراول بیسش سیمفونی۲ هست و باندل بیس. شما می تونی هر چیزی که نیاز دارید رو در قالب باندل بهش اضافه کنید. من خودم ترجیح می دم با سیمفونی کار کنم تا با این اما خب اگه احساس می کنید راحت ترید با این فریم ورک خوبیه.

----------


## delphi77

> لاراول بیسش سیمفونی۲ هست و باندل بیس.


کاش منبع اش را اعلام می کردی. یا اگر توی داکیومنت هااش خوندیش بهش اشاره کنی.
*دلم می خواهد مطمئن بشم!*

----------


## hidensoft

من خودم زیاد باهاش کار نکردم فقط یک بار تستش کردم. اما منبعی که این حرف رو زدم http://fabien.potencier.org/article/65/why-symfony
Symfony is used by many large companies (like the BBC or CBS), by many large websites (like TED, wetter.com, Lockers or even YouPorn just to name a few) and some Open-Source projects are also powered by Symfony (CMSes like Drupal or eZpublish, libraries like PHPUnit or Doctrine, products like phpBB or shopware, and even frameworks like PPI or Laravel). This brings a lot of interoperability between all these solutions.
من فکر کردم یه جورایی بیسش سیمفونی هست چون اولین بار هم سیمفونی از Bundle به جای module که قبلا باب شده بود استفاده کرد و این فریم ورک هم دقیقا مثل سیمفونی Bundle داره. ولی خب با نگاه دقیق تر متوجه شدم که فقط از کتابخونه های سیمفونی استفاده کرده ( البته خودشون چیزی نگفته بودند )
https://github.com/laravel/laravel/t...laravel/vendor

----------


## Javidhb

سلام،
لاراول دست گل دوتا برنامه نویسه(ولی اصل کار رو تیلور شروع و اداره میکنه)! بقدری این فریم ورک خوب از آب دراومده که کم کم کاربرا از CI دارن میان سمت لاراول! چرا؟

کار کردن با DB واقعا آسونه(Eloquent & Fluent)
بر پایه bundle هست که کمک میکنه برنامه ماژولاریتی داشته باشه
برای پردازش view از blade استفاده میکنه که کار کردن با view رو آسون میکنه
یاد گرفتنش نسبتا راحتته و ...

در آینده نزدیک laravel 4 آماده میشه که کاملا بر پایه composer نوشته شده! حتی قسمتهای مختلف فریم ورک هم خودشون پکیج محسوب میشن!!! یعنی شما فقط هر چی رو که برای پروژه تون لازم داریم استفاده میکنید!

به نظر من حرکت به سمت composer خودش نشون میده که این دو دوست عزیزمون چقدر حواسشون هست!

کافیه هر روز یه بار به فرومش سر بزنید و تعداد کابرا و تاپیک هاش رو ببینید! واقعا سریع داره رشد میکنه!

در ضمن تا الان 2 تا کتاب و دو سری آموزش ویدئویی (توی tutplus ) میتونه بهتون کمک کنه که زودتر لمش دستتون بیاد.

----------


## moslem-visual

من تا حالا دوبار در گرداب انتخاب فریم ورک گرفتار شدم، بار اول دو سال پیش بود که بحث mvc سر زبون بود و من از نوشتن php به روش خودم خسته شده بودم، بار دوم همین چند روز گذشته! 

من توی این مدت با Yii کار کردم، فریم ورک پخته و مطمعنی هست. شاید چیزی بین سادگی و توسعه پذیری بالا. اما الان حس میکنم بیشتر از اینکه فریم ورک بهم برای حل سریع تر و کم دردسرتر مساعل کمک کنه برام حکم ابزاری رو داره که مدام باید تلاش کنم نیازهامو بر اساس محدودیتهاش تعیین کنم. یعنی اگر بخوام از اون قالب استانداردی که فریم ورک برای توسعه و ساخت پروژه پیش بینی کرده کمی به سمت دیگه ای برم دردسرهام بیش از پیش میشه.

حالا خیلی ها متوجه شدن که مثلا zend نمیتونه به "سرعت" یا "راحت" پروژه شون رو پیش ببره، هر چند yii، CI، cake و اینها وضع بهتری دارن. اما چیزی که فهمیدم و دیدم، Laravel این وضعیت امر کردن و مجبور کردن سبک توسعه رو کم رنگ کرده و در عوض زیرساخت یه فریم ورک خوب رو فراهم کرده. بی شک این انتخاب جدید من در بین جنگل فریم ورکهای php هست، منتها الان توی یکسال از عمرش 3 نسخه ی اصلی داده و چهارمیشم در راهه. هر نسخه تغییرات اساسی داره اعمال میشه و این چندان احساس خوبی به من نمیده. طوری که خودش گفته از نسخه 4 روند تغییرات کندتر میشه و به سمت اصلاحات میره تا تغییر کلی. پس فعلا منتظر میمونم... خیلی مشتافم زودتر شروع کنم!

یک فریم ورک کوچیک هم به اسم F3 یا fat-FREE FRAMEWORK هست که حتی mvc رو هم در ساختارش دخیل نکرده، یک زیرساخت ساخت برای هر پروژه php هست که کلا گمانم 57 کیلوبایت حجم کلش هست. ارزش دیدن رو داره شک نکنید - اما برای پروژه های دراز مدت و بزرگ تر من yii یا در آینده Laravel رو اکیدا توصیه میکنم!! مرسی

----------


## رضا قربانی

چرا توی نظر سنجی گزینه *هیچ فریم ورکی* رو نذاشتید.

----------


## mohsen_31369

> اما الان حس میکنم بیشتر از اینکه فریم ورک بهم برای حل سریع تر و کم دردسرتر مساعل کمک کنه برام حکم ابزاری رو داره که مدام باید تلاش کنم نیازهامو بر اساس محدودیتهاش تعیین کنم. یعنی اگر بخوام از اون قالب استانداردی که فریم ورک برای توسعه و ساخت پروژه پیش بینی کرده کمی به سمت دیگه ای برم دردسرهام بیش از پیش میشه.


با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
من یه چند ماهیه yii رو شروع کردم. من فکر می کنم محدودیت yii در محدود کردن کاربر به رعایت mvc است و کاربرا وقتی میان yii کار کنن یکی از دلایلشون همینه.
برای روشن شدن مطلب برای خودم و سایرینی که تازه با yii شروع به کار کردن،میشه محدودیت هایی که شما در این مدت با آن برخورد کردین را بیان کنین
با تشکر

----------


## rezaonline.net

Yii هیچ وقت شما رو ملزنم نمیکنه از کلاسهاش استفاده کنید .
رعایت معماری MVC در تمامی فریم ورکها صادقه ، چیز دست و پا گیری هم نیست .
در حقیقت فریم ورک محدودیت نیست ، فریم ورک یعنی نظم ، یعنی تابع قانون و مقررات بودن !
قانون پذیری در اول راه کمی ناخوش آیند هست اما در وسط راه دلچسب و روان ...
همیشه اول هر کاری سخت هست .
توی برنامه نویسی هر چیزی ارزش یکبار امتحان کردن رو داره

----------


## moslem-visual

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
> من یه چند ماهیه yii رو شروع کردم. من فکر می کنم محدودیت yii در محدود کردن کاربر به رعایت mvc است و کاربرا وقتی میان yii کار کنن یکی از دلایلشون همینه.
> برای روشن شدن مطلب برای خودم و سایرینی که تازه با yii شروع به کار کردن،میشه محدودیت هایی که شما در این مدت با آن برخورد کردین را بیان کنین
> با تشکر





> Yii هیچ وقت شما رو ملزنم نمیکنه از کلاسهاش استفاده کنید .
> رعایت معماری MVC در تمامی فریم ورکها صادقه ، چیز دست و پا گیری هم نیست .
> در حقیقت فریم ورک محدودیت نیست ، فریم ورک یعنی نظم ، یعنی تابع قانون و مقررات بودن !
> قانون پذیری در اول راه کمی ناخوش آیند هست اما در وسط راه دلچسب و روان ...
> همیشه اول هر کاری سخت هست .
> توی برنامه نویسی هر چیزی ارزش یکبار امتحان کردن رو داره


از شما دوستای عزیز ممنونم.
اگر اجازه بدید از موضوع اصلی این تابیک خارج نشیم
چون ظاهرا عنوان بحث در رابطه با Laravel هست و مطالبی که عرض شد ییش زمینه
برای ستایش این فریم ورک بود :) حالا اگر موافق باشید در تالار yii این موضوع رو ادامه میدیم و من دلایلم رو عرض میکنم
هر چند یقینا منظورم اصل و شالوده ی کار یعنی mvc نیست و انتقادم از اکوسیستم اینجور فریم ورکها هست

عذر میخوام الان کیبرد فارسی استانداردی هم ندارم!
در تالار yii انشاا... بحث مفیدی خواهیم داشت

----------


## tux-world

> لاراول توسط *یک فرد* که لپ های تپلی داره نوشته شده و روند توسعه اش کند هست اونم چون عشق کرده یک فریم ورک نوشته و اتفاقا خوب هم هست .
> Yii توسط جمعی از برنامه نویسان prado نوشته شده و از همین الان دارن روی نسخه آتی کار میکنن .


 البته توجه کنید که این فریم ورک. فریم ورک سال ۲۰۰۴ بوده و Yii یا کدینگتر یکیه و سطحشون هم مساوی همه. به هر حال این اصلا نظر جالبی نبود ولی به عنوان یه نظر شخصی میشه نگاش کرد.
لاراول مثل توزیع لینوکس دبیان. با اینکه توسعش کند هستش هنوز پایدارترین و قدرتمندترین توزیع لینوکس هستش. ولی ابونتو و فدورا با اینکه سرعت توسعه بالایی دارن ناراضی کنندن. کندی توسعه ربطی به بدبودنش نداره. همچنان که سرعت توسعه بالای Yii دلیل بر خوب بودنش نیست. نسخه های نرم افزارها عمدتا وقتی تغییر میکنند که اشکالات تمام شده و استیبل بشن. تو نسخه جدید فریم ورک Yii میدونین که خیلی ها تو دردسر افتادن؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

> تو نسخه جدید فریم ورک Yii میدونین که خیلی ها تو دردسر افتادن؟


نسخه جدید که هنوز بصورت استیبل منتشر نشده و نسخه استیبل فعلی 1.1.14 هست .

من تا حدودی با لاراول آشنایی دارم .
ولی چندین پروژه قدر رو با Yii پیاده کردم.
عذر میخوام اگر گفته های من یه خورده جانبه گرایانه است اما در اصل با تمامی فریم ورک های موجود میشه هر وبسایتی رو ساخت . مهم اینه برنامه نویس با کدومش راحتتره .
اگر بنا بر مقایسه این دو فریم ورک باشه این تاپیک جاش نیست و ما هم در حدی نیستیم که بشینیم پای مقایسه .

----------

